# The barn way to pick up pizza



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

lol thats cute


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love Calieghs face when she turns around! She looks at the camera like "whats so funny?"


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I LOVE the picture of you backwards on your horse signing the receipt! This totally MADE MY DAY! Thanks for the smiles


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Classic.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It was awesome fun!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

These pictures made my whole day!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i love the pictures. looks like a fun way to pick up pizza


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

****! That's great.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

i must say you are soooo pretty!!!! You have a natural beauty about you that i spend 30 min in front off a mirror every morning to try and get lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww thank you! That means a great deal thank you so much!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are great photos. thanks for sharing them. I also like the one where you're turned around signing the reciept on the horses bum. =)

Too cool!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

armydogs said:


> i love the pictures. looks like a fun way to pick up pizza


It was fun, a little rushed but it was fun. I think the verbal part was probably the best but it was kind of a "you had to be there" moment. I'll give it a try though! 


my phone rings: Pizza guy: so I'm at the enterance that says LWM but the road forks which way do I go I went left by the brick house. 
Me: we're actually the other directions but we'll come down to meet you 
*click*

Me running for my bridle: BROOKE GET CALEIGH!!! *brooke grabs caleigh and meets me in the aisle*

My trainer: WHAT?! WAIT SLOW DOWN! WHAT ARE YOU DOING

*I grab a chair and climb onto my giant* 

Brooke and Riley running after me down the drive way "We're picking up pizza!"

If only I had thought to video the whole thing on my phone.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> Those are great photos. thanks for sharing them. I also like the one where you're turned around signing the reciept on the horses bum. =)
> 
> Too cool!


She makes a great table!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

absolutely priceless pics!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hee hee. looks like you had a great short time of fun. i love how you are signing the reciept on her bum. It made my day


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Next time I think we'll all go down there on horses, it's nice enough now to use the outdoor ring now that's it's dry of mud so we could just ride down, get the pizzas, turn the horses loose in the ring and eat pizzas!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats funny. I'm so jealous of your horse, if I turned around and put pizza boxes on my mare's rump she'd probably take off and I'd be on the ground with pizza all over me haha.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the pizza on Caleigh's bum! That was so funny!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

ahahah. This just made my day!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that is too funny! I'm glad someone took pictures, what a great way to pick up pizza. 
​


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It was different. Lots of fun for something so simple but it was great!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is too awesome. I would have expected the wide eyes and the deer in the headlight look from the pizza guy LOL. If for nothing else than the sheer size of Caleigh . That is so cool and it makes me hungry for pizza (unfortunately no delivery within about 70 miles of here >,<).


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

no delivery!!!! oh no!!!! *cries*

Yeah I was expecting that kind of reaction as well but he didn't even flinch! Slightly disappointing but it was fun anyway.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

"Excuse me? Wheres MY food?"


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Dominoes should have orders of carrot sticks don't ya think.


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

i love it. me and freind went though mcdonalds drive though bare back they laughed but it was fun


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

those pictures are great XD i love the one where you're backwards signing the reciept XD


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Love how you used the horse to sign the receipt


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Can I officially say that you are the person I hate the most on the forum? :lol: Your horse is freaking awesome!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Can I officially say that you are the person I hate the most on the forum? :lol: Your horse is freaking awesome!!


I agree. And hey, we're pretty close. Mayhaps I'll track you down, haha. Great pictures. I'm also surprised by the delivery guy's lack of interest, but I suppose he delivers pizza in Seattle, you have no idea what he's seen. =P


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Can I officially say that you are the person I hate the most on the forum? :lol: Your horse is freaking awesome!!


awwww thank you. lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I agree. And hey, we're pretty close. Mayhaps I'll track you down, haha. Great pictures. I'm also surprised by the delivery guy's lack of interest, but I suppose he delivers pizza in Seattle, you have no idea what he's seen. =P


I'm actually 45 minutes south of Seattle in University place by Tacoma but my mare is in Gig Harbor so about 2.5 hours away from Marysville I think? Still not too bad though!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> "Excuse me? Wheres MY food?"


she does look expectant doesn't she. haha


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

travlingypsy said:


> Love how you used the horse to sign the receipt





palominolover said:


> those pictures are great XD i love the one where you're backwards signing the reciept XD


She's a great table and just stands there




EmilyTrailridder said:


> i love it. me and freind went though mcdonalds drive though bare back they laughed but it was fun


I went through Dairy Queen on before. That was great, the reaction was way better than the delivery guy. My friend Kevin (the 6'6 guy I posted about) just signed papers and bought an 18.2 Belgian so next time mr. delivery guy is called he'll be met with two tanks...maybe.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

"espresso stand lady: Nice horse, what's her order
me: Thank you, sugar cubes and a vanilla latte?"
Did you also go through the stand? That would be funny, you should get pics of all the pick ups in your area that would be an awesome picture thread. 
​


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

i will totally work on that lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

travlingypsy said:


> "espresso stand lady: Nice horse, what's her order
> me: Thank you, sugar cubes and a vanilla latte?"
> Did you also go through the stand? That would be funny, you should get pics of all the pick ups in your area that would be an awesome picture thread.
> ​


Yes I did. The Espresso stand is closer than DQ it's right down the street. The big gas station down on the corner has a mobile espresso stand at the start of winter around the end of september mid october.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

That is awesome!! I want to do this someday!!!


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Those photos are just awesome, looks like something I would do =)
Love the expression on her face when your around backwards.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She look very expectant. I offered her a piece of crust and she didn't want it so she's full of false looks.


----------

